# Nine Rand for 40ml Flavor concentrates, should I dare?



## Raindance

Has anyone ever tried these?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Optimistic 2


----------



## craigb

I did laugh. Out loud. Actually, it was a snort.

But I am somewhat curious now...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## craigb

Chatting with the missus... they might be alcohol based. Also probably a high sugar content... coil cloggers.






But if it works...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mister Fuzzyboots



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cor

i say go for it if it works you found a gold mine if it dusnt work time to bake cakes lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## William Vermaak

I've only heard of people using food coloring to colour their juices. Never food flavoring though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigb

After last night's experiment with JD, I'm thinking.

This is basically a tincture. Alcohol and water to extract from the vanilla (I'm holding vanilla essence)
Sugar (bye bye coils)
Flavoring.. . ???
Colourant ... e150d made from carbohydrates 

@Raindance ... shall we experiment with a little bit? Not expecting to discover an ADV, but FOR SCIENCE.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Ingredients: Water, Ethanol, PG, Emulsifiers, E433, E434, Flavoring, Colorant, Tartrazine.




Tastes like chicken! Seriously, I'm not choking or anything but at 7% its rather meek. At least the orange is. More a Naartjie taste than Orange.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Tried it and didn't work for me... coil gunks and too watery

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## craigb

William Vermaak said:


> Never food flavoring though



At the very least, flavour art(FA) is food flavouring

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Probably a terrible idea, but in the name of science . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## William Vermaak

I'm starting to like these science experiments in the nightly hours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

I believe the issue here is that the carrier is oil. I don't think that's going to work well with your lungs.

*edit I see it's water and PG based.


----------



## craigb

Feliks Karp said:


> I believe the issue here is that the carrier is oil. I don't think that's going to work well with your lungs.
> 
> *edit I see it's water and PG based.


And alcohol


----------



## Raindance

Feliks Karp said:


> I believe the issue here is that the carrier is oil. I don't think that's going to work well with your lungs.
> 
> *edit I see it's water and PG based.


These are all water and Ethanol based. Only the orange contains PG as well. Think some flavors may have oil but I fortunately missed those. Sitting here with a magnifying glass trying to read these labels.

Edit: Snap!


----------



## craigb

Did vanilla essence @ 25%

Pleasant. Very watery though (obviously)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

The scary thing about this is that there are people out there using these flavourings to make juice for commercial purposes. Yip .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## craigb

Ok. So Robertson's vanilla essence was a non performer , but damn that flavour would actually be an ADV for me.

What we doing tomorrow guys?


----------



## craigb

BumbleBee said:


> The scary thing about this is that there are people out there using these flavourings to make juice for commercial purposes. Yip .



Look, I enjoy messing around like this... But seriously!?


----------



## gdigitel

So are we raiding the garage cupboard tomorrow night. There are some really interesting liquids in there. Paint stripper, ant poison ... for science of course.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RichJB

Chuck a few stompies in and leave it for a few days for that authentic ashy NET vibe.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Raindance

BumbleBee said:


> The scary thing about this is that there are people out there using these flavourings to make juice for commercial purposes. Yip .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RichJB

Methylated spirits & FA Bread Crust = Cuttwood Hobo Kick. The leak is on, Reddit is in meltdown.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Feliks Karp

RichJB said:


> Methylated spirits & FA Bread Crust = Cuttwood Hobo Kick. The leak is on, Reddit is in meltdown.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RichJB

William Vermaak said:


> Never food flavoring though.



Afaik they are all food & beverage flavourings with the exception of the tobacco concentrates which have been specially formulated for vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

In my very early vaping days (think ego ce4) I tried doing a coffee extract with Dekang tobacco as a base and Ricoffee.... don't do it guys, it's not as delicious as it sounds

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## craigb

BumbleBee said:


> In my very early vaping days (think ego ce4) I tried doing a coffee extract with Dekang tobacco as a base and Ricoffee.... don't do it guys, it's not as delicious as it sounds


Your mistake was using Ricoffee, should have gone Nescafe

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## William Vermaak

RichJB said:


> Afaik they are all food & beverage flavourings with the exception of the tobacco concentrates which have been specially formulated for vaping.



Oh snap. Never knew that. So we can maybe try some tobacco cupcakes tomorrow night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

It put a bit of a spanner in the works. When early vaping pioneers started mixing juices, they were on the lookout for suitable flavours to add. There were no vaping flavours so they turned to the obvious next source: food flavourings. The favourites we use today (Strawberry Ripe, Vanilla Swirl, etc) had already been formulated, sold, tested and declared Generally Regarded As Safe (GRAS) by the FDA because they had been tested for their use in the food & beverage industries. But that testing involves ingestion not inhalation. Diacetyl, as one example, is far less hazardous when ingested than when inhaled. So the GRAS classification can be misleading. I'm sure that vaping-specific testing will be implemented as soon as is practicable.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## zadiac

craigb said:


> Chatting with the missus... they might be alcohol based. Also probably a high sugar content... coil cloggers.
> But if it works...



No matter what the label says. They contain sugar. Sugar in an atty is dangerous. I wouldn't even consider it. Those are for food and oral ingestion. Not for inhaling and def not for heating up and inhaling. Do so at your own risk, but I wouldn't if I were you. Too risky.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Feliks Karp

BumbleBee said:


> In my very early vaping days (think ego ce4) I tried doing a coffee extract with Dekang tobacco as a base and Ricoffee.... don't do it guys, it's not as delicious as it sounds





craigb said:


> Your mistake was using Ricoffee, should have gone Nescafe



Ricoffee? Nescafe'? Hethens! Blasphemy!

Sit down the inquisition will be here soon to purge you of these unclean thoughts.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Feliks Karp said:


> Ricoffee? Nescafe'? Hethens! Blasphemy!
> 
> Sit down the inquisition will be here soon to purge you of these unclean thoughts.


Like I said earlier, that was a long time ago, there is no way I consume any of that artificial chemical laden imitation "coffee" anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

BumbleBee said:


> Like I said earlier, that was a long time ago, there is no way I consume any of that artificial chemical laden imitation "coffee" anymore.



That is for Lord Inquistor Torquemada to decide. Don't worry he will just have you dunked in boiling water with a duck while poking you with red-hot steel; if you don't float you will be cleared of all charges - probably.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lukeness

I tried adding the orange essence to menthol once. I only succeeded in staining my fingers.


----------



## Raindance

This is the only juice i use these in nowadays.


----------

